# My first album too :)



## Leon Portelance (Jun 20, 2017)

*A Little Bit Crazy*
is an album I recorded of 13 of my songs
with 2 of my friends doing most of the vocals
calling ourselves
*Vinny’s Last Ride*

On Bandcamp you can hear complete songs:
https://vlride.bandcamp.com

http://www.cdbaby.com/cd/vinnyslastride1

https://itunes.apple.com/us/artist/vinnys-last-ride/id630089841

This was difficult for me to finish as I had a near death accident on 8/28/2013 (less than a week after my 59th birthday). I fell 16’ from an extension ladder and landed on the back of my head. I suffered a major Traumatic Brain Injury and was in a comma for 6 weeks. I still can only walk with a rollator waker. But I hope I can complete album #2,


----------



## Ashermusic (Jun 21, 2017)

Hey Leon, if you buy mine, I will buy yours.


----------



## Leon Portelance (Jun 21, 2017)

Ok. Where is yours available at? Is it possible to purchase and download?


----------



## Ashermusic (Jun 21, 2017)

CD Baby, iTunes, Amazon Digital Music.


----------



## Leon Portelance (Jun 21, 2017)

I purchased Honestly on iTunes.


----------



## Ashermusic (Jun 21, 2017)

Leon Portelance said:


> I purchased Honesty on iTunes.




Thank you, and I just bought "A Little Bit Crazy" from CD Baby. Now this is _my_ idea of "musicians helping musicians."


----------

